# Artwork or Set-up Fee?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been doing lots of group orders of 20+ shirts at a time and have not been charging an artwork fee. But I would like to know if I should charge an artwork fee for orders under a certain amount of shirts (maybe like 10 or so)? And if I should be charging this fee, what is a resonable charge?

I haven't been charging anything so far and I kind of feel that if it's a design I can sell to other customers (a generic design) then I really shouldn't charge a fee. But if it's a design that only that one customer can use or its a personalized design, then I kind of feel I should be charging for my artwork. Please give me your thoughts and what you have been doing.

Thanks,
Di


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We charge art fees for any custom artwork that we create. In my opinion, it should be a reasonable price that covers the labor involved + a profit. We charge setup fees on orders under 72 prints which also covers the labor involved with making and reclaiming the screens + material costs. We absorb these costs on orders larger than 72, since, for us, the profit from the printing justifies waiving these fees. Most shops charge between $10-$30 per screen. Other people factor all of these fees into the final print price. To each their own.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Justin, I understand that for screen printing, but what about rhinestone designs?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh sorry, I didn't read the forum category. I always click on the "unread posts" link at the top. I don't know anything about rhinestones.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

no prob , nice of you to respond anyway!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

If it is only being used for that customer I would definitely charge a setup/design charge.
If its only a stock design I would not charge. Remember it takes you time to convert or design and convert to rhinestones, so you should not work for free.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

This is a loded question.I guess its up to each person.if you charge just to see a proof you might not get the comittment right off the bat and loose a sale just becuase of it.or you can spend a little time to show a prospective customer what they are buying.mabey the design will sell itself?mabey you design and still dont make a sale.sometimes it pays off sometimes it doesnt.I dont charge for a proof,i figure sometimes you got put some effort in to get a sale.I usually send a proof,if the customer wants a change I try to accomidate.hopefully they approve the proof and you gain a customer.I guess if you keep doing designs and not getting a sale then I might consider the proof charge then refund it off sale.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't usualy charge a design fee unless they are asking for something that I know is going to take a lot of time and is only going to be used for that customer. If it's just text that you need to spend a few minutes on, no problem. If they want a custom logo or something like that, I charge for my time.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I would never charge for just a proof, but sometimes I get a customer like I had last week:

She emails asking for a design that says "prayer angel" with a design of an angel for her and two other ladies. So I sent several designs which I had to create from scratch because I didn't have any Angel designs in stock plus I sent some with Angel Wings because I did have them in stock. So then I get an email back asking for a more "realistic angel" so I sent another design from scratch. Then I get another email stating that "it's hard for 3 ladies to decide on the same thing and now they want to go with one of my original "wing" designs with a few changes. So I waisted all kinds of time creating stuff because these ladies didn't discuss in detail what they wanted to begin with. 

So what would you do in this type of situation? I gave her what she originally asked for not knowing that they had no idea what they wanted.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Totally understand.thats what you need to do.eventually you all will be on the same page.hopefully they order,then return to you for more.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

They did order the three shirts, but they were such a pain in the A** I wish I would have charged them a design fee. 

It's no big deal when it's just a font and maybe simple design, but when I'm having to create 6 - 8+ designs for someone because they don't know what they really want (especially for a small order), then I'm starting to think I should charge a design fee.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

WHaaa?? Customers a PIA? no way ! LOL...I bet we all have some stories.would make a great thread !Hopefully they come back for more or they give your name to a new customer.good luck hopefully all the hassle will pay off in the long run!you still have the design,so put it on your website!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Get this, after delivering the shirts, the customer emailed me later that evening asking if she could exchange one of the shirts for a larger size. I told her I normally don't on custom work but I went ahead and did it since I can probably sell the shirt on my website or ebay, but I should have charged her a fee for the exchange.

Usually I have pretty good luck with customers, but once in a while I'll get a HUGE PIA customer (one of which is my sister-in-law  lol.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

i sold my sister in law on ebay.try that!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> i sold my sister in law on ebay.try that!


lmao, i wish i could!!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

How come you dont have a link to your website?


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

well because i only have two things on it. it's a new hosting site and i haven't taken the time to add all my variations so i can add my products. I need to decide which brand of shirts i'm going to offer for ladies (which at this point is LAT, Gildan Soft Style and Bella) but I don't know if I want to offer all three. I want to offer LAT becuase they come in larger sizes so they accomodate Plus sized women but i want to offer Gildan SS or Bella for a more fitted/juniors cut but I'm not sure which one i want to use.

plus i just haven't taken the time to do it.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ahhh.I get ya.well pick one for now and update as you get time.Id like to see your designs!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I'm catching up with stuff now so hopefully within the next week or two I'll get'r done


----------

